
Facebook is putting up paywalls on its iOS app - niwde
https://www.jiffchat.com/m/7CqGtX5QycIC5o+0CNd8s+4Ca12Als36GSdqCa9KeQM=
======
Mononokay
Something about this doesn't make sense to me. One would think they'd force
open access and force ads. I can't imagine that the group willing to pay for
content would end up being more profitable than the group that doesn't pay,
but views ads. It's such an infinitely smaller group.

